
The Last Conversation You’ll Ever Need to Have About Eating Right - dguo
http://www.grubstreet.com/2018/03/ultimate-conversation-on-healthy-eating-and-nutrition.html
======
laurex
This is basically how I eat, and what's surprising is how much it seems to
annoy other people. (I'm not a prosthelytizer, btw, just try to eat a plant
based diet avoiding refined flour and processed food). But indicating that
preference seems to raise hackles everywhere outside of hippy raw type
places).

